# Graycliff 1666 PG Cigar Review - A good Maddie



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar was given to me, so I'm not sure on the price. The appearance had some veins that almost poked out; this didn't affect the burn though....

Read the full review here: Graycliff 1666 PG Cigar Review - A good Maddie


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

At CI they are on sale for 99 bucks a box of 20 or 50 bucks for a 5 pack. :hmm: *counting on my fingers* Looks like the box is a deal....lol


----------

